# Exposure settings magically change



## skimoose (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been using LR since v 2. Beginning about 3 days ago, with LR 3, I noticed that in going from LR to PS and then back to LR, significant exposure changes had occurred when the photo landed back in LR. I'd do most of the corrections in LR, send it to PS to do a minor layer things, and bring it back to LR and the exposure was now all off. This had never happened before. Then I noticed that, the same thing was happening in going simply from Library to Develop module on photos that I had not even sent to PS; exposure, blacks, contrast, etc. adjustments were magically appearing on the photo. 
I tested several photos on my laptop (as opposed to my iMac which I was describing above) where I run the same versions of PS and LR and none of this was happening; the exposure sliders stay put at 0 until I move them. I upgraded to LR 4 yesterday and the same thing is happening.
I'm not using any import develop settings. What's happening?? Did I bump some preference "auto correct and adjust everything" button somewhere??
Please help
Chris


----------



## andyak (Mar 20, 2012)

I just experienced the same phenomenon.  I bought the LR4 upgrade and installed it on new computer - i7 2600k, 4.2ghz, 16 gb 1800mhz ram, 2 2tb drives in win7 64 mirror mode as data drives. all LR databases and raw files on the data drives.

Started having some weird exposure settings going on toward the end of an edit of 2500 plus cr2 canon raws from a recent wedding - had trouble getting 'sync' to properly apply some exposure settings over group of about 500 photos.  gave up - finished editing to the end and then when I exported, all the exposure settings had set to funky values I didn't input (.13 exp, 80 white, etc) across ALL of my edited files - I LOST ALL WORK FROM A COUPLE DAYS!

So, now I am redoing the whole wedding edit back in LR3.6 !!!

Let me know more about your probs and what setup you have etc.

I downloaded LR4 update, then when the disc came in the mail I just used the serial on it and didnt reinstall - now I'm wondering - It will take a lot to get me to trust it on a large edit again!

Best,

Andy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Chris, sorry for the delay in replying.  Yes, you may well have bumped a button somewhere.  Are they all changing to the same values, or different values for each photo?

Andy, once you've finished fixing your edit, post back on the other thread and let's try to figure out what might have happened.


----------



## skimoose (Mar 22, 2012)

Very interesting indeed. 
I checked (again) my preference settings and found that under LR4 > Preferences > Presets, that "apply auto tone adjustments" and "apply auto mix when first converting to black and white" had been checked. I have never applied those settings before so I'm stumped. However, things seem to be behaving normally again. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Andy, maybe you can double check your settings in this preference area.

One other question: 
Since installing LR4 I get a warning in going into PS that "This version of LR may require the Photoshop Camera Raw plug-n version 7.0 for full compatiblity." I have updated the ACR in PS and still get the warning. Is there a version 7.0?? What is the correct choice, "render using LR" or "open anyway"?

Thanks so much!

Chris


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you updated to ACR 6.7RC? That's the latest version for CS5. V.7 will likely be introduced with CS6. If you have 6.7 it should work with Open anyway, but if unsure, use Render using LR. That actually creates the Tiff/PSD first and sends it to PS.


----------

